# Columbia jars



## mainer1 (Feb 13, 2011)

This fall while digging a TOC and before dump I dug a couple of Columbia jars. There are two different sizes. I can't find any info anywhere on them and thought I'd try here. I usually haunt the digging and finding area
 I was just wondering on the rarity of these or are they so common that nobody mentions them 
 I'll try to post some pics tonight
 Thanks


----------



## coreya (Feb 13, 2011)

Columbia's can be real good but pictures are needed to determine what you are talking about!!


----------



## mainer1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some pics 
 The larger one is about 71/2 inches and the smaller one is about 5 1/2


----------



## mainer1 (Feb 13, 2011)

another find came with cover but metal was rusted


----------



## cookie (Feb 13, 2011)

nice jars....now you need to find lid and clamp for the 2..about 50 0/0  value of jar.....


----------



## mainer1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got a box full of lids I've dug
 Do you know what the correct lid looks like
 And does anybody sell the clamps
 The lightning had one but it fell apart immediately 
 Thanks for your help


----------



## cookie (Feb 13, 2011)

post a picture of the lids and let's see what's there...


----------



## coreya (Feb 13, 2011)

The correct lid for the columbia is glass with "columbia patent applied for , or , dec 29 1896 or patented columbia dec 29th 1896" The hard thing to find will be the wire with stamped "patented dec 29 1896" The quart in clear is listed at 30-40 and the pint in aqua is 20-25 and as was stated prior the clousure and lid are 50% of value.
 The wires for the lightning and such can be taken off the cheap and plentyful early atlas jars as most all of the old style lightning seal or beaded neck seal wires are interchangable. Hope this helps


----------



## Wangan (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a Lightning with most of the wire bail and before it got broken,I was told the "clear" are worth $10 with bail and lid.Never heard of Columbia before.Check The Red Book of Jars for info. on about almost anything out there.

 Here is a link to Doug and his wifes site.Its cheaper than Amazon .com.
The Red Book of Fruit Jars - redbookjars.com


----------



## mainer1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Tim
 I think they are from Canada
 Ive got a few bottle books and I dont see them anywhere
 BTW what part of Maine are you from?
 Im doing most of my digging around York


----------



## Wangan (Feb 16, 2011)

You are welcome Gary.Im from Penobscot county.A little hamlet of about 800 people incorp.in 1860.Ive found most all of the good bottles are down on the coast where the first settlements first sprung up.


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 2, 2011)

heres somethin...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 3, 2011)

640-1 and 641 it says the closures are 50% of the value. some are from canada and some from australia.


----------

